
The 3D-Printed Gun Isn’t Coming. It’s Already Here - axiomdata316
https://gen.medium.com/the-3d-printed-gun-isnt-coming-it-s-already-here-6855fd394a47
======
adolph
The reaction to the possibility of 3D printed firearms reminds me of back when
polymer frames pistols were a new scary thing.

[https://reason.com/2018/08/07/the-1986-plastic-gun-
panic/](https://reason.com/2018/08/07/the-1986-plastic-gun-panic/)

------
haspoken
[http://archive.is/29LLq](http://archive.is/29LLq)

